
Clear CEO answers biometric security questions - Corrado
https://www.recode.net/2017/12/28/16826070/clear-ceo-caryn-seidman-becker-answers-biometric-security-fingerprint-iris-scan-too-embarrassed
======
Corrado
I don't know whether to be impressed or freaked out by the capture of so much
biometric data. On the one hand it would be convenient to not have to carry
these little cards with me all the time to prove who I am and how I would like
to pay for things. The only reason I take my cell phone to the gym is because
my membership ID is too long to remember and its easier to scan the barcode at
the front desk.

On the other hand giving your personal, persistent data to a 3rd party, which
promises not to sell it or give it to the government, feels creepy. I know
it's a trope but it really does remind me Minority Report and makes me wonder
what type of Pandora's Box this type of thing would open.

